# Better Pics of the 573lbs. bear Killed Saturday Morning



## jrmmh1215

Here It is got some better pics,The man in the picture is the one who killed it his name is Shane Newberry of Gilmer County. Let me know what ya'll think. It was killed with a Horton Crossbow using Carbon Express Bolts.Just addded 2 more pics of the bear sitting on its hine end next to shane which stand about 6'2" I will let you know what he is from nose to heel when I find out. The story of this hunt- The bear came down the very same trail that my Father In Law harvested he 320lbs. off of in 2000 pretty much the very same spot. Shane bear came down the trail slowly making his merry way and presented Shane with a 25 yard shot who had a very Good rest is his Tree Lounge he released the shot and nailed him he ran an additional 25 yards before he dropped after which Shane said climbing down the tree was nerve racking not knowing the condition of the beast. Then they were faced with the problem of moving it,They had to use a tractor to move him and to get him in the truck. People of the Neigbor Hood was glad to see this bear perish he had been causing a little trouble on one such accident came to Shanes Grandmother which is a 97 year old Lady she was laying asleep in her bed one night when the bear broke her bedroom window everyone figured that it was trying to get to the candy which was laying on the night stand to the inside of the window. Don't belive it will be bothering anyone else. I feel honored even to share this story with all of you and can't even begin to imagine how Shane must feel after harvesting such an amazing animal so congrats to shane. Everyone let Shane know what your opinions of this Beast is by leaving a message on this thread.


----------



## nx95240

WOW. is all i can say........


----------



## General3388

hes a hoss.


----------



## Florida Curdog

That's a fine one.  Do you hunt them with hounds?


----------



## Nitro

Monster Bruin!!!!!!

That is a fine trophy!


----------



## siberian1

You killed it with a bow???


----------



## s mealer28

I bet that ranger was praying to make it home!   Thats a good un!


----------



## Eroc33

my girlfriends family is from ellijay and the story got to them that the bear weighed 620 something pounds its amazing how fast the can grow once their dead.


----------



## LanceColeman

Thats an ol boy right there. Has DNR given a guess on age yet?? Guessing I would say 10 give or take 2yrs either side. Wonder how many sweet ellijay apple trees he's broke the limbs out of?


----------



## bowbuck

That thing is incrediable no doubt about it.


----------



## jrmmh1215

Eroc33 said:


> my girlfriends family is from ellijay and the story got to them that the bear weighed 620 something pounds its amazing how fast the can grow once their dead.


Yeah news travels fast in Gilmer thats for sure. It weighed 573lbs. but that was also after it had been dead for some time they had 2 take it to the amicalola office in ellijay 2 weigh it. SO it more than likely weighed over 573.In addition where they found the bear on the ground there was a large pile of scat this bear could have easily been the State record.


----------



## shortround1

that wuz smokey for shure. where did the hat go?


----------



## doublelungdriller

king size there!


----------



## ronmac13

it needed a toothbrush.

really wouldnt want to run into that thing in the woods


----------



## NoOne

Thats a great bear for anywhere. I don't know if it would qualify for P&Y being it was killed with a crossbow but I would be happy with it either way. You can get a lot of jerky out of that one.


----------



## kr983

Wow thats a monster!


----------



## pnome

That is a BIG FAT BEAR!  

My hunting club is in Gilmer.  Hope I see one like that.  


Or maybe I don't.....


----------



## Hookedonhunting

WOW!!  Thats huge!  I wonder if it was high or low in elevation?  And how he got it out!


----------



## Katera73

Nice Bear congrats!!!


----------



## sengdigger

now thats a hoss  congrats


----------



## Rem 742

A horse!!!!


----------



## jrmmh1215

Currahee said:


> Thats a great bear for anywhere. I don't know if it would qualify for P&Y being it was killed with a crossbow but I would be happy with it either way. You can get a lot of jerky out of that one.



Well I believe the Game Warden Keener said that they were going through all the past records and seperating the Crossbow kills from the gun kills being that since before crossbows were legalizied they were classified together So now that are making Three different catagories which are 1. Gun 2. Bows 3. Crossbows So shane has the record Crossbow kill for the state.


----------



## psycosoninlaw1

Congrats. I use to live in Ellijay several years ago on the Cartecay River, and across the Cartecay was Rich Mtn. I saw all kinds of stuff that I had never seen in middle Ga. I came face to face with a biggun' (about 40 ft) during a rain storm. He was in my driveway while I was walking to get the mail.  I tried to size him up and figured he go about 300 lbs. Yours dwarfs that rascal I saw.


----------



## earl

Awesome bear !!! Love to hear the story after you catch your breath.


----------



## JH300

Congrats, on one fine looking bear ! I have seen several bears in the woods over the years but that is one huge bear !


----------



## injun joe

Son!


----------



## buckeroo

Dang man! Good job!


----------



## Wrangler35

that's a huge bear! did you ever hear an age? The biggest one I've seen in person was a little over 500 lbs and he was 18 years old. I bet that one was close to that age or maybe older. And where was it killed, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## jrmmh1215

Added 2 more pics and some of the story of this amazing occurence.


----------



## LanceColeman

Currahee said:


> Thats a great bear for anywhere. I don't know if it would qualify for P&Y being it was killed with a crossbow but I would be happy with it either way. You can get a lot of jerky out of that one.



I would highly suggest against that. everything I've read and every processor and biologist I've talked to have all said Bears carry alot more parasites in their flesh than whitetail and a dehydrator does not get hot enough to kill them.

You truly need to "cook" bear meat.


----------



## NoOne

LanceColeman said:


> I would highly suggest against that. everything I've read and every processor and biologist I've talked to have all said Bears carry alot more parasites in their flesh than whitetail and a dehydrator does not get hot enough to kill them.
> 
> You truly need to "cook" bear meat.



We had some that Dormineys made into jerky and summer sausage and no problems. I'm still live and kicking


----------



## JayTee

That's a hoss right there.
Congrats.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

What a great black bear brute for any state.  Congrats to the hunter.  Thx for all the good photos.


----------



## boneboy96

glad I didn't walk up on him out in the woods...that's a big ole bear right there!   
  I don't think my NAA mini revolver filled with 22 mag snakeshot would faze that bruin!


----------



## SELFBOW

Congrats, where would something that big sleep?


----------



## bigbrannew

what a monster, congrats


----------



## LanceColeman

Currahee said:


> We had some that Dormineys made into jerky and summer sausage and no problems. I'm still live and kicking



Just tellin ya what I was told man. Do whatcha like. Was also told that 4 of the 6 bears brought to my local processor this weekend had squirrel shot imbedded deep in the rear ham muscles from them being nuisances.... makes me wonder what sort of contaminant that causes.


----------



## Hunley

Hey you north Georgia folks...

If your wife ever makes you justify handgun purchases, this one should help you with either that S&W 500 or 460 you've been trying to come up with a reason to get.

Seriously though, that's a big ol' bear. Congrats Shane.


----------



## jrmmh1215

LanceColeman said:


> Just tellin ya what I was told man. Do whatcha like. Was also told that 4 of the 6 bears brought to my local processor this weekend had squirrel shot imbedded deep in the rear ham muscles from them being nuisances.... makes me wonder what sort of contaminant that causes.



LOL when the skinned this one they found shot everywhere on his body even in his head.


----------



## olcowman

buckbacks said:


> Congrats, where would something that big sleep?



Anywhere he wants too!!! 

Great trophy, post us some pics when ya'll get the hide or mount back. Just curious, did ya'll look in his paunch to see what he was feeding on lately? Whatever it was it was working for him!


----------



## bfriendly

Congrats on a fine Kill!  Wow!!  Looks like the whole family is enjoying that one!!

PLEASE give us some details on the hunt.  I would love to hear about it!


----------



## Alaska

That is a very nice bear. Very healthy ! congrats .


----------



## Lilrock

I would believe that scat they found would have been mine after seeing that thing in the woods.  It looks like its had a full share of cornbread and milk by the belly on that thing!!!!


----------



## goob

awesome bear, wish i could kill something like that(from a tree of course lol).


----------



## jrmmh1215

Lilrock said:


> I would believe that scat they found would have been mine after seeing that thing in the woods.  It looks like its had a full share of cornbread and milk by the belly on that thing!!!!



Its funny you say that because it has been eating cornbread or at least the scraps that was left over and threw out for the cats. But this ol brute was eating more of it than the cats could.


----------



## superduty4wd

very nice bear, amazing! I think it was killed about 4 miles away as the crow flys from my hunting property in bucktown and I know of atleast 7 different bears that i have on my game cameras.   Anyone know if the game wardens gave him a hard time, just wondering I have hear stories of how they can be about the bears, congrats again.


----------



## jrmmh1215

superduty4wd said:


> very nice bear, amazing! I think it was killed about 4 miles away as the crow flys from my hunting property in bucktown and I know of atleast 7 different bears that i have on my game cameras.   Anyone know if the game wardens gave him a hard time, just wondering I have hear stories of how they can be about the bears, congrats again.



No they didn't give him a hard time but it being official Record they had to scout the area and make sure it wasn't being baited but other than that they were very helpful.


----------



## jrmmh1215

Will be posting even more Pics Soon and should know what he scores "B&C" by Sunday.


----------



## Nastytater

I know where another one is....Close in size,but not sure if as Fat.....I spotted it when I watched  a doe come running bye with a fawn the monday of opening week.....Certainly it had some good eating,but not as much as this Fat critter.....Nice job man....BIGGEN there......Your doing a fine job,just a fine job.....


----------



## contender*

Man, that's a big ole bar!! Tell Shane Congrats for me!!


----------



## lonewolf5347

nice bear: congratulation
I have abear here looks pretty mush the same oldie more then 5 years old and well well over 500 lbs mark.I ran into him on the mountain a few time also got him on my trail camers more then once a few weeks back

bear is in n.y.s and the year on the camera should of been 2009


----------



## Marlin_444

Nice Bear!

Ron


----------



## blackbear

Congratulations! I agree with Taz,thats the best bear i've ever seen too...Bad boy right there! Was he taken in South or East Ellijay?Super Bear!


----------



## jrmmh1215

blackbear said:


> Congratulations! I agree with Taz,thats the best bear i've ever seen too...Bad boy right there! Was he taken in South or East Ellijay?Super Bear!



More along the lines of Eastern Gilmer County. Off of Roy rd.


----------



## blackbear

Thanks,big woods in that area,he was the king of the forest for sure...great bear!


----------



## Pistol_Fan

Awesome Bear!! Nicely done. The brother and I been plannin' our TN trip in Nov. and Dec. and this just fires me up more. If possible . 
I've been thinkin' about trying a NE GA wma this year or next and this is the "straw". No dogs though (.

Good hunting everyone!


----------



## jrmmh1215

Pistol_Fan said:


> Awesome Bear!! Nicely done. The brother and I been plannin' our TN trip in Nov. and Dec. and this just fires me up more. If possible .
> I've been thinkin' about trying a NE GA wma this year or next and this is the "straw". No dogs though (.
> 
> Good hunting everyone!



Everybody is intitled to their own, But personally I don't believe in Dog'n anything but Coons,Howgs,Rabbits,Squirel,and Birds.I don't think you need to dog anything else it just makes it to easy.


----------



## J_Lloyd

jrmmh1215 said:


> Everybody is intitled to their own, But personally I don't believe in Dog'n anything but Coons,Howgs,Rabbits,Squirel,and Birds.I don't think you need to dog anything else it just makes it to easy.



yeah, its pretty hard to hunt hogs and squirrel without a dog........come to the south ga. swamps and try to kill a bear without dogs, its so thick you can only see about 2 yards .
nice bear your buddy got though..


----------



## jrmmh1215

J_Lloyd said:


> yeah, its pretty hard to hunt hogs and squirrel without a dog........come to the south ga. swamps and try to kill a bear without dogs, its so thick you can only see about 2 yards .
> nice bear your buddy got though..



If you hunt with dogs that is good for you, But for me it is to easy. To me it takes away some of sport in it for me. But either way Hunting is hunting and we need more people in the sport that we all love so much so I am not gonna stop anyone from doggin if that is what they want to do I am all for it.


----------



## olhippie

...As fat as that bear was you'd have to bait him with pheasant under glass!........A great trophy bruin! Congratulations.


----------



## jrmmh1215

It has been said that this bear and that 566lbs. was only about 8 miles apart from each other.


----------



## Wes

I would like to know more about how you move such a creature after shooting it. How do you skin it to save the hide for the proverbial "bear skin rug"? Do you call game management or do you have to take it to them? I can pick up a deer or at least drag it, I don't think I can even drag a 500 lb bear.


----------



## Parker

That right there is an AWESOME animal!

Congrats to the hunter!

Parker


----------



## luv2drum

Man that joker is huge, I could not imagine getting somehting that size out of the woods whole like that.  Awsome job congrats for sure.


----------



## jrmmh1215

Well I tell you what they had to use a tractor to get it out of the woods and to move it around everywhere. and you call the game wardens office and they meet you with it and then you go from there.


----------



## Vernon Holt

*Big ol Bear*



jrmmh1215 said:


> More along the lines of Eastern Gilmer County. Off of Roy rd.


 
*I suppose that now it is safe to put my bird feeder back up. To late to do anything about my corn patch*


----------



## jrmmh1215

Well I dont know about that Shane said the were more were that one came from and he meant pretty much the same spot.


----------



## jrmmh1215

This bear is finally going to be in the GON mag. So everybody let me know what you think of the story.


----------



## sheriffandy

buckbacks said:


> Congrats, where would something that big sleep?



wherever he wants to!!!


----------



## sheriffandy

superduty4wd said:


> very nice bear, amazing! I think it was killed about 4 miles away as the crow flys from my hunting property in bucktown and I know of atleast 7 different bears that i have on my game cameras.   Anyone know if the game wardens gave him a hard time, just wondering I have hear stories of how they can be about the bears, congrats again.



i think it was near roy rd.


----------

